# Is $519 a good price on a new XD Sub Compact?



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

If not, what is a good price? I've looked at Bud's already. They are listed as out of stock, but show last prices.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bud's has, for the most part, really good prices. I know I use them a lot as a reference as to how much something should cost. Anywhere from high $400's to low $500's seems about right for the XDSC.


----------



## MPN17 (May 3, 2009)

i paid $576.97 after it was all said and done for my XD sub compact, that includes PA sales tax and PA gun tax. Your price is about average for the XD sub-compact


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I just purchased a XD9sc using "gunbroker.com" the starting bid was $519.95. I was the only bidder. I saw others starting from $529 to $579. My local gun shop wanted $599.

Barry


----------



## tom777 (Feb 18, 2009)

Seems in line with XDsc prices around here which are around $529.


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

I just gave $519. about 3 weeks ago for my XDSC 9 . Sounds like it's about the going price.


----------

